# heat not working. valve not opening



## 69gr81 (Mar 4, 2013)

My 69 GTO with A/C will not put out heat or switch control levels to defrost, bi level, etc. When I pull vacuum hose of heater valve, I can blow through it like there is a leak. Is this normal? I am getting 20" of vacuum at cruising speeds, I measured it with a gauge so there is enough vacuum. A/C compressor comes on and works, I just can't switch levels to direct the air.
Also my brakes work horribly ever since I changed my master cylinder and proportioning valve. Pedal is very hard and tires will not lock up with extreme leg pressure. I took off master cylinder and checked pedal, was fine. When I pulled out power piston on booster, I heard vacuum pressure relieve.


----------

